# Seatpost clamp size (2010 CAAD9-4) 54?



## AriA (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone know what the seatpost clamp size is for a 2010 CAAD9-4? Looking to replace it with a KCNC one and wasn't quite sure what size I needed to purchase.

thanks,

-ari


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

seatpost is 27.2 dia.


----------



## AriA (Aug 3, 2009)

r_mutt said:


> seatpost is 27.2 dia.


I know the seatpost dia, but wanted to know what size clamp I need to go with when purchasing one?


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

28.6 or 31.8. you need to call your dealer.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Cannondales with 27.2 seatposts use a 31.8 seatpost clamp.


----------



## AriA (Aug 3, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> Cannondales with 27.2 seatposts use a 31.8 seatpost clamp.


Thank you very much


----------

